# what the heck is this "no thumbnail"



## Pisis (Dec 23, 2005)

for some reason, some of the pics i upload won't show correctly but a picture saying "no thumbnail" would show up instead.........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 23, 2005)

Are they .gif or .png images? If so then the thumbnails wont show but the the pictures actually will, I think only thumbnails show with .jpg . At least in my experience anyway.


----------

